# Freeze copper line to stop flow



## Mykeeb33 (Mar 6, 2015)

I would like to freeze a 1/2" "M" copper water line with dry ice to add a 1/2" valve 6' down stream. Anyone ever do this? How much of the line do you apply the ice to? 2"? 4"? 6"? How long? cloth around line first? Obviously over freezing would cause the line to split. Not good! I know there can be no water movement while this operation is being attempted..... When I was an apprentice in 1980 I was with a journeyman that froze a 3" "L" line in a hospital and it worked! I know they have commercial kits designed for this, but I would like to try this if I get some good answers here. The reason I can't just shut the main valve is I'm on the bottom of 4 story 32 unit resort condo and it's a lot of hassle to schedule a shutdown.


----------



## ken53 (Mar 1, 2011)

Freezing worker i have use freeze kits over the years many times. You have to be prepared for things to go wrong dry ice isn't a good way to go, you need a kit. One thing you need to do is stop all flow our you will get wet. You need lots of time usually figure on twenty minutes. Live with the hassle it will be better in the long run. :wink:


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Can you let it fly while you propress on a valve?








.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Mykeeb33 said:


> I would like to freeze a 1/2" "M" copper water line with dry ice to add a 1/2" valve 6' down stream. Anyone ever do this? How much of the line do you apply the ice to? 2"? 4"? 6"? How long? cloth around line first? Obviously over freezing would cause the line to split. Not good! I know there can be no water movement while this operation is being attempted..... When I was an apprentice in 1980 I was with a journeyman that froze a 3" "L" line in a hospital and it worked! I know they have commercial kits designed for this, but I would like to try this if I get some good answers here. The reason I can't just shut the main valve is I'm on the bottom of 4 story 32 unit resort condo and it's a lot of hassle to schedule a shutdown.


Try it on a pipe in your backyard or garage before trying it on a job


----------



## Grimmeute (May 8, 2012)

I have done this before with a kit and if there is flowing water, you will get wet LOL. Even if its just a very small flow. But if its a slow drip then be prepared to have a couple extra bottles in stand by, you will blow through them. I hated that machine before ProPress came around.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Mykeeb33 said:


> I would like to freeze a 1/2" "M" copper water line with dry ice to add a 1/2" valve 6' down stream. Anyone ever do this? How much of the line do you apply the ice to? 2"? 4"? 6"? How long? cloth around line first? Obviously over freezing would cause the line to split. Not good! I know there can be no water movement while this operation is being attempted..... When I was an apprentice in 1980 I was with a journeyman that froze a 3" "L" line in a hospital and it worked! I know they have commercial kits designed for this, but I would like to try this if I get some good answers here. The reason I can't just shut the main valve is I'm on the bottom of 4 story 32 unit resort condo and it's a lot of hassle to schedule a shutdown.


If you can at leas slow it down, clean the line, have a full port ball valve ready, cut it and use a line plug, solder then pull it out.
Or pro-press and pull it out.


https://www.plumbingsupply.com/waterstopperforsoldering.html


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

We h;;ad one of those freeze kits and they dont work too well... 
all water must be arrested and nothing flowing through the pipe.....

have you considered either a pro press or a shark bite ball valve......


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

http://www.jomarvalve.com/products/add-a-valve.html


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I like the add a valve and we have a freeze kit from general wire and spring(the snake makers) which does work well, but really you should just shut it down and do it the right way. If it's really that much of a hassle than they should shut down one day and add valves so you can shut off sections. Not having working valves is just stupid and frankly irresponsible. And if they refuse to correct the situation than F them, make them go through the hassle. But don't tuck your tail between your legs because someone else is being stupid.








.


----------



## Mykeeb33 (Mar 6, 2015)

Hey all,
Thanks for the input. I have decided that the risk of something going wrong was too great. I'm scheduling the shutdown.
Thanks again!


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Mykeeb33 said:


> Hey all,
> Thanks for the input. I have decided that the risk of something going wrong was too great. I'm scheduling the shutdown.
> Thanks again!


That's a wise decision, stop taking on jobs where people complain about price forcing you to cut corners and _Murphy_ will be mocking you in your shadow when you get a flood.

I turn down a lot of work more specifically I get turned down because they think I'm a charity. Too many crazies who want walmart prices and fixes. I could waste my entire week being busy going bankrupt.


----------



## Mykeeb33 (Mar 6, 2015)

Tango said:


> That's a wise decision, stop taking on jobs where people complain about price forcing you to cut corners and _Murphy_ will be mocking you in your shadow when you get a flood.
> 
> I turn down a lot of work more specifically I get turned down because they think I'm a charity. Too many crazies who want walmart prices and fixes. I could waste my entire week being busy going bankrupt.


 
Not a paid job. It was at my vacation rental in Maui. I don't have a lot of tools over there..... I scheduled the shutdown and everything went well. While draining the line, I started to get some hot water for a few minutes so I must have been siphoning a HW tank. But only a gallon or two, and then it stopped, so no problem! Thanks for the advice!


----------



## thumper (Aug 19, 2011)

When I 1st started plumbing we used CO2 with a sleeve wrap, kind of like a blood pressure machine arm sleeve. It was always scary because of the possibility of running out of CO2.
We now have a Rigid machine that uses refrigerant gas with a compressor in a closed loop system. So we can freeze all day. Doesn't chill warm beer as well.
So I use an infrared gun to take temperature of the copper line on either side of the freeze
blocks, so when I cut the pipe I am a 100 percent sure the line is frozen.
There is always a possibility of the copper pipe cracking, although I have never had that happen yet....
Add a valve is my last choice. It cuts move than 50 percent of the pipe out to stop the water. Recommended pie support must be followed as well as the air testing of the collar before cutting of the pipe. I never did the air testing until I had a leak. Lesson learned, I got lucky. It was at a hospital that never wants to do water shutdown.


----------

